# JIST PICKED UP A TRAC DRIVE HS50! Need help



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I almost pooped myself when I came across this for next to nothing.

The issue is it will not go into gear.
It is also missing the cover plate and I contacted the person I bought it from with no luck. Anyone have a spare?

I am a diesel mechanic by trade so if my terminology is off I do apologize.

This shaft that run through the friction plate comes loose on the right side. I have to manually push it in from the left side using a pry bar and it DRIVES! As soon as I put it into a different gear, the shaft pops out.

I am thinking of making a cover plate to cover up the hole and not allow the shaft to pop out. There are two bolts on each side used for the transmission that I would use to hold the plate down.

Any ideas would be great...OEM PARTS EVEN BETTER!

Pics of unit



Here is the shaft.

Popped out on the Right Side



When it popped out the right side this is what sticks out left side of the case. See the shaft...


This is what the shaft looks like when it is in the right side opening. It is seated in...



Here is the left side when the shaft is properly aligned. You can also see the two bolts that could hold a piece of metal to hold the shaft in...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Send a PM to our member sidegrinder (I believe he was parting out an HS50 or HS55)

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Profile: sidegrinder


----------



## rotor (Apr 10, 2016)

looks like need #7



http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Snow Blower/0/HS55 WA/AUGER HOUSING/parts.html


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Send a PM to our member sidegrinder (I believe he was parting out an HS50 or HS55)
> 
> Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Profile: sidegrinder


LMAO

I found him on EBay before I read this post. He was selling the underbelly cover. He also lead in the right direction to finish the owner's repairs. In less than 5 mins, the blower was holding in gear. Seems for some reason the owner replaced the friction disk and for some reason just abandoned it on the home stretch. The right side of the shaft is threaded on the inside. So all it needed was a washer and bolt to stop it. On the driver's side where I originally wanted to make a metal cover plate. There is a rubber washer which he sending my way.

He says he also has parts from an Ariens 7/24 that hopefully he has.

Unfortunately through my research of this blower, I think it is best to flip this one. Parts are not readily available and when they are, they are quite expensive. It's pretty amazing that this thing still starts on the second pull. Just the what if factor that scares me. Unless I am gun shy. For some reason I feel me 5/22 Craftsman trac-drive is more user friendly.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

rotor said:


> looks like need #7
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Snow Blower/0/HS55 WA/AUGER HOUSING/parts.html



THANK YOU, I am on my iPhone. It is hard to see if they have a parts diagram. I do have a Honda Lawnmower that needs parts. I will look into! Thank you! Post a video of the blower running and driving!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

"It's pretty amazing that this thing still starts on the second pull."

It's a Honda! I can't tell you how many times I've had people bring me a Honda motorcycle that they thoroughly thrashed within an inch of it's life and with just some basic maintenance they were back riding again.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Got the parts I needed from Sidegrinder as he promised! Thanks again! Needs a good detail and oil change and she is good to go!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> Got the parts I needed from Sidegrinder as he promised! Thanks again! Needs a good detail and oil change and she is good to go!


That's great...! 
:blowerhug:


----------

